# this really is funnier than the Tyra Banks thing



## Wolf-Bone (Sep 17, 2009)

Oldie but goodie: Oprah getting trolled by Anon. Ladies and gentlement, *observe the footage*. Is Oprah trying to suppress an outburst of laughter there?


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 17, 2009)

oprah geting trolled?


----------



## Ratte (Sep 17, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHahahahahaaa.

Wow.

Internets ilu


----------



## pheonix (Sep 17, 2009)

Fucking christ Oprah is stupid and it just caused me to laugh up a lung. lmao


----------



## Drake-Lord (Sep 17, 2009)

That was wrong on sooo many levels.
Oprah is just stupid


----------



## Aurali (Sep 17, 2009)

Oprah got trolled. LOL


----------



## Corto (Sep 17, 2009)

This shit is old. Also, moved.


----------



## Azure (Sep 17, 2009)

Oldie but goodie.  9000 LOLDONGS AHOY.


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Sep 17, 2009)

made my day


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Sep 18, 2009)

Haaa what an idiot XD


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 18, 2009)

Okay, I lol'd. That's just hilarious.


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 18, 2009)

IT'S OVER 9000!!!!...penises.    

Priceless find.   That's hilarious!


----------



## Slade (Sep 19, 2009)

Related.


----------



## russetwolf13 (Sep 26, 2009)

I came.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 26, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAV


----------



## Sylvine (Sep 27, 2009)

3in1'd. XD This could only be better if they got her to do a lolcat reference without noticing 

~Sylv


----------

